# 100-700mm zoom?



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone even make one for Canon bodies with the EF mount?


----------



## keith204 (Mar 24, 2008)

nope.  Why do you want such a zoom?


----------



## Garbz (Mar 25, 2008)

Build muscles. Why else? :lmao:


----------



## Scurra (Mar 25, 2008)

I was going to say, don't many of the super zoom lenses show poorer image quality at both extreme ends of zoom/wide angle. 

You're better off with a collection of smaller range zooms or primes with nicer glass.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

Sigma make a 300-800mm F5.6 which is amazing but at about £4000 it should be 
http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/lenses/telezoom/300-800mm.htm


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 25, 2008)

keith204 said:


> nope. Why do you want such a zoom?


 
Idle curiosity more than anything.​


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 25, 2008)

Tamron makes a 200-500 zoom for under $1000 US, and it is actually supposed to be quite sharp wide open.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 25, 2008)

Canon EF 100-400 5.6L with a 2x extender is the only thing I can htink that _might_ work


----------

